# Betta Proper tank size



## es31710 (Oct 31, 2011)

So for all of you out that have had Betta's or have Betta's do you think a 3 gallon Betta fish tank would be proper for one male Betta? Please voice your opinion.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

3-10 gallons I would say. Bigger being betta! (sorry had to say it


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

That's a perfect size for one fish. And a male betta is such a show stopper you can't go wrong.

Do you have the fish already?


----------



## es31710 (Oct 31, 2011)

No its actually me and my girlfriends 2 year anniversary and I asked her for the tank so i am going to fully plant it and put a Male Halfmoon Betta from a local breeder hoping to get an Orange Dalmation. I am planning on using Black sand in it. I already have ten gallon but i am like addicted to this hobby haha. So I am asking for another tank for my desk.


----------



## es31710 (Oct 31, 2011)

I would love to put Orange Dalmation in my ten but i dont think thats a good idea with my Bolivian Ram. I mean i wouldn't be overstocked but being he has been in that tank for a good 4 months I think he might get a little aggresive towards him not sure though.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

A three gallon tank is a fine size for a betta. I would recommend doing 2 water changes weekly unless you plan to cycle it. If you plant it heavily enough you could do 2 50% water changes, but if you don't have enough fast-growing plants you'll want to make it 1 50% WC and 1 100% WC weekly. Also make sure you have MTS in the tank to stir up the sand. 

You're right not to put him in with your ram. Betta can be aggressive. Just best to let them set up their territories in separate tanks. Also you've got a great girl for supporting you in your hobby! 

An orange halfmoon on black sand is going to be phenomenal. If you put a black background on the tank you will have a show-stopper. I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## es31710 (Oct 31, 2011)

I am actually planning on cycling it. I will have a filter, heater 6 watt light for 2 watts per gallon for live plants and ya i know, she is. If i do plan on cycling it what do you think my weekly water changes should be.
Marineland Eclipse System 3 Aquarium at PETCO
it will be that tank. And the tricky part is finding an orange halfmoon but if my local breeder does not have any i might try and find one on aquabid or pick up a white halfmoon in Petco. For some reason my petco always gets really nice white halfmoons


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I actually had the 5 gal model of that tank when I was in the dorms at college. I thought it was a very sturdy tank. If I ever have to downsize I will be getting the 5 gal model again. One of the major things I would suggest is buffering the filter outflow. My long-tailed halfmoons always have trouble with the current from the filter outflow, even in 10 gal tanks. You could also look into a short-tailed (plakat) halfmoon. 

I've heard people say they cycled a 3 gal, but I've never had an experience with it (5 gal is the smallest tank I've kept). Cycled I would say maybe 50% weekly, but I would double check with others about it.


----------



## Geomancer (Aug 23, 2010)

Personally I say 5 gallon minimum, simply because of cycling. It's much easier to keep a cycle in a 5 gallon, and that reduces the amount of work, and stress, on the betta.

Having to cup them during 100% water changes, and re-acclimate them every single week can't be good for their stress levels (and thus health).

My wife has one in a 10 gallon, he loves it and gets along well with his Cory tank mates.


----------



## BobtheSnail (Oct 6, 2011)

If you can get a 5 gallon, the extra two gallons makes everything so much easier I would highly recommend that. A 3 gallon would still work, you'd just have to be really on top of things.


----------

